# Mount Fat32



## js-mueller (16. November 2003)

Hi

wie kann ich eine Fat32 Partition mounten, so dass die rechte bei einem bestimmten user liegen und nicht bei root? Und das alle User darauf zugreifen können, im moment mounte ich es als rootund ein normaler user bekomme die meldung "Keine Berechtigung".


----------



## Blumenkind (16. November 2003)

Hi,

du musst in /etc/fstab die option "user" bei den entsprechenden partitionen dranhaengen.


----------



## js-mueller (16. November 2003)

dort ist garkeine hda4 angegeben :-/
edit:

das ist die fstab vll kan mir die ja wer anpassen


> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
> # $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.12 2003/03/11 02:50:53 azarah Exp $
> #
> # noatime turns of atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't
> ...


----------



## RedWing (16. November 2003)

Eintrag in der FSTAB

/dev/hda3[tab]  /home/account/test[tab] vfat{tab] rw, user,gid=users[tab] 0 0

So sollte es eigentlich funzen. Das Verzeichniss account/test ist nur ein Bsp 
für deinen Mountpoint.

Gruss

RedWing


----------



## js-mueller (16. November 2003)

Naja hda3 ist die normale linux. had4 soll eingebunden werden
was hat dies[Tab] zu bedeuten? WÄre nett wenn man das noch erklären könnte, weil sonst kann ich es ja beim nächsten mal immernoch net


----------



## RedWing (16. November 2003)

Das Tab steht einfach nur für den Tabulator.
Weiss nicht wie ich das in diesem Forum ausdrücken soll, da ich
das vB Tag nicht  kenne.
Soweit ich weiss muss die Formatierung der fstab mit Tabulatoren vorgenommen 
werden, da Leerzeichen nicht akzeptiert werden.
Und anstatt hda3 setzt du dann halt hda4 ein und dann solltest du es mounten können.
Ich hoffe jetzt is alles klar?

Gruss
RedWing


----------



## js-mueller (16. November 2003)

So eingebunden hat er das ganze schonmal automatisch.
Aber die ordner werden als dateien interpretiert, ich weiss net wieso.
Woran kann das liegen? Und als User bekomme ich immernoch keinen zugriff


----------



## js-mueller (17. November 2003)

Versteht keiner was ich meine? Wenn ja dann fragt bitte nach, das ist wichtig das es funktioniert. Auf der Partitionen sind meine ganzen Daten

edit:

habs hinbekommen
hab noch uid=js-mueller gemacht und nu gehts einwandfrei


----------

